# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Когда я был маленьким... :))

## gRomoZeka

Попалась вот такая веселая подборка воспоминаний о собственных детских заблуждениях, а особенно забавно то, что многое из этого очень знакомо.  *Давайте писать в этой теме о разных забавных вещах, в которые мы верили в детстве, и о том, какие вопросы нас волновали.*  А особенно пишите, если есть совпадения. Найдем братьев по заблуждениям!  ::  
1. ...в детстве (года в 4) смотрел на карту и с удовлетворением отмечал насколько СССР больше США и всегда при этом смотрел на левый верхний угол карты с надеждой - там был еще один СССР! Думал - ого, сколько СССР-ов, в случае войны ОНИ нам помогут!  
2. ...когда маленький был, думал что кукушка размером с комнату. А потом, уже в школе, думал что у рака ноги только с одной стороны, потому что в учебнике биологии он так нарисован был.  
3. ...считал, что дублирование фильма = полная пересъемка с "нашими" актерами. (Иначе как объяснить соответствие между открыванием рта и вылетающими оттуда словами.)  
4. ...я думал ,что в каждом селе своя Луна. И, когда однажды мы поехали в соседнее село, пытался не уснуть и проверить . Но не смог - уснул...  
5. ...мама говорила всегда: "Не ешь сырое тесто - кишки слипнутся, придётся операцию делать!" 
Я верил до... 20 лет. Потом, когда подумал, сказал: 
- Мама, так ты меня ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ обманывала ? 
- Конечно, зато ты у меня никогда тесто не ел!..  
6. ...я в детстве думала, что у птичек ножек нет, и когда увидела, что они ХОДЯТ по земле, оооочень удивилась. 
а еще думала, что под кроватью сидит баба яга, и на кровать с разбегу запрыгивала, чтобы она меня за ногу не поймала.  
7. ...Северный ЯДОВИТЫЙ океан - пугало и настораживало. А когда мне рассказывали сказку про Емелю и как он едет на печке - представлял его верхом на газовой плите.  
8. ...я думала, что Гонг-Конг - это китайский район в Нью-Йорке, что задний винт вертолёту нужен для движения вперёд, что Сектор Газа так называется, потому, что израильтяне напустили туда много слезоточивого газа...  
9. ...я думал, что заниматься сексом - это ОЧЕНЬ плохо, и уж МОИ-то родители НИКОГДА им не занимались!  
10. ...я думал что женщины через пупок рожают и по совершенно независящим от них причинам.  
11. ..."баранки гну" - я всегда думал что это какой-то Баран Кигну... Индираганди - всегда думал что это одно слово. "Байкал" (вода такая была) - всегда думал что это вода из озера Байкал. Ну, и в Деда Мороза верил...  
12. ...очень удивлялся, что в старших классах моему товарищу папа помогал делать домашние задания по математике и писать сочинения. Я думал: "Как же так, ведь он же - не учитель?"  
13. ...я ещё думала, что секс впервые стали практиковать в Америке где-то в 20-ом веке.  
14. ...мой брат думал, что картошка на дереве растет. когда его взяли с собой копать, он не мог поверить своим глазам.  
15. ...а я думал, что Ленин Гитлера поборет!  
16. ...Думал, что Гонка Вооружений это спортивная машина. Как-то ночью услышал по телевизору, что США развяжет ядерную войну. Естественно, испугался и всю ночь думал - что делать???  
17. ...в детстве услышал "водородная бомба", думал что это когда всех водой забрызгивает сильно и все потом простужаются и умирают от этого.  
18. ...в первом классе (1983 год) я в школьной столовой начал разговор с "мужиками" из своего класса про то, что "Типа, что же теперь с нами будет? Ведь Рейгана-то на второй срок избрали!"  
19. ...по телевизору как-то услышал фразу "начат обмолот валков". Волков жалко было!  
20. ...А ещё мама не разрешала брать иголку в руки, говорила, что она вопьётся, дойдёт до самого сердца и тогда ты умрёшь. А облака в небе - это дым от солнца...  
21. ...по телевизору услышал, что "На выборах в Соединенных Штатах победили демократы" и очень обрадовался, думал, теперь Америка правильная станет. А еще недоумевал, почему же в Америке революцию никак не сделают, ведь плохо же там жить. И еще думал, что когда по телевизору кино показывают, актеры каждый раз все это снова играют. Типа, прямой эфир.  
22. ...Долгое время думал, что Долина в песне "Льдинка" несет ее в какие-то кусты - "Я возьму тебя в ладони, Понесу к своим кустам..." (На самом деле "Поднесу к своим устам..") 
23. ...когда видел след от реактивного самолета, думал, что так облака делают.  
24. ...долго думал, что зеленка, йод и спирт вызывают жжение раны, потому что микробы умирают и напоследок кусаются.  
25. ...меня на Новый год провели: нарисовали мелом на полу следы от двери до елки, типа Дед Мороз приходил, вот я тогда офигел!  
(Продолжение следует)

----------


## wanja

В детстве думал, что Тула - в Сибири (где же еще быть городу мастеров  ::  ), А Калуга на Дальнем Востоке (жил тогда в Мурманске).

----------


## Leof

А я, не раз видев толстый сетевой кабель от плиты, который шёл за сервантом, и казалось, что идёт он прямо к телевизору, сделал вывод, что от телестудии отходят такие кабели к каждому телевизору, внутри кабеля одна за другой идут маленькие линзы, и трансляция из студии таким образом передаётся в телевизор. 
Что женщины рожают через пупок (который в больнице соответсвенно сначала развязывают, а потом завязывают обратно) я тоже верил. 
Верил, что если в стальную бочку поместить стальной полый шарик с воздухом внутри, а из бочки выкачать весь воздух, то шарик зависнет ровно в центре бочки. 
С однокласником в четвёртом классе уже планировали стащить несколько школьных огнетушителей и поотдирать нижние сегменты водосточных труб - ракету хотели строить. Я тогда стащил у брата гору радиодеталек и цветной проволоки, которую он собирал в мусорках на телефонных станциях. 
Океан натурально был Северный Ядовитый. 
Пока всё, что вспомнилось.

----------


## gRomoZeka

А я верила в детстве (где-то в 4-5 лет), что: 
Если долго смотреть на Луну, станешь лунатиком. 
Что если прищемят нос в дверью, то у тебя будет всю жизнь вместо носа пятачок (мама сейчас открещивается, но я прекрасно помню, что это она мне сказала). И если свинкой заболеешь - тоже вместо носа будет пятачок. 
Если уронить майского жука три раза на пол, он умрет. 
Тогда же у меня была крупная ссора с одним приятелем, дело дошло до драки, ведь вопрос был принципиальный!  ::  Он утверждал что лимонцы, которые живут в Лимонии, желтые оттого, что страна так называется, я доказывала, что они все желтухой болеют (бедные японцы...). 
Что ток - это малюсенькие человечки, которые бегут по проводам, и у каждого в руках - огненный шарик. 
Что если человек "умер", его еще можно оживить, а если "насмерть", то уже нельзя. Поэтому при просмотре военных фильмов доводила всех взрослых до белого каления, справшивая про каждого упавшего солдата: "Он умер насмерть?" 
А еще при просмотре фильмов про ковбоев и индейцев (или про нашу гражданскую войну) вопросом "А где немцы?". 
Что "чума" - это когда по земле распространяется такая волна пламени, сантиметров 30 высотой, и от нее убегают люди, а если не успеешь, то заболеешь и умрешь. 
А когда я была постарше, лет 6-7, меня очень долго, полгода или год, волновал вопрос, есть ли голуби за границей. Взрослые говорили, что есть, но я не верила, и пыталась найти документальные доказательства. В конце концов мне попалась маленькая фотка Трафальгарской площади с голубями. После этого меня стал мучать вопрос, есть ли за границей воробьи.

----------


## Rtyom

> А когда я была постарше, лет 6-7, меня очень долго, полгода или год, волновал вопрос, есть ли голуби за границей. Взрослые говорили, что есть, но я не верила, и пыталась найти документальные доказательства. В конце концов мне попалась маленькая фотка Трафальгарской площади с голубями. *После этого меня стал мучать вопрос, есть ли за границей воробьи.*

 Ух!  ::   ::  
Любознательная девочка!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А я верила в детстве (где-то в 4-5 лет), что: 
> Если долго смотреть на Луну, станешь лунатиком. 
> Что если прищемят нос в дверью, то у тебя будет всю жизнь вместо носа пятачок (мама сейчас открещивается, но я прекрасно помню, что это она мне сказала). И если свинкой заболеешь - тоже вместо носа будет пятачок. 
> Если уронить майского жука три раза на пол, он умрет. 
> Тогда же у меня была крупная ссора с одним приятелем, дело дошло до драки, ведь вопрос был принципиальный!  Он утверждал что лимонцы, которые живут в Лимонии, желтые оттого, что страна так называется, я доказывала, что они все желтухой болеют (бедные японцы...). 
> Что ток - это малюсенькие человечки, которые бегут по проводам, и у каждого в руках - огненный шарик. 
> Что если человек "умер", его еще можно оживить, а если "насмерть", то уже нельзя. Поэтому при просмотре военных фильмов доводила всех взрослых до белого каления, справшивая про каждого упавшего солдата: "Он умер насмерть?" 
> А еще при просмотре фильмов про ковбоев и индейцев (или про нашу гражданскую войну) вопросом "А где немцы?". 
> Что "чума" - это когда по земле распространяется такая волна пламени, сантиметров 30 высотой, и от нее убегают люди, а если не успеешь, то заболеешь и умрешь. 
> А когда я была постарше, лет 6-7, меня очень долго, полгода или год, волновал вопрос, есть ли голуби за границей. Взрослые говорили, что есть, но я не верила, и пыталась найти документальные доказательства. В конце концов мне попалась маленькая фотка Трафальгарской площади с голубями. После этого меня стал мучать вопрос, есть ли за границей воробьи.

 Вот ты даешь!   ::   
Жалько, что я ничего не помню о своей детстве   ::  но я всегда был наивным, и верил всё, что другие говорили. Так, что не было повод сделать "свои" выводы, как ты!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Жалько, что я ничего не помню о своем детстве   но я всегда был наивным, и верил во всё, что другие говорили (or "всему, что мне говорили"). Так, что не было повод сделать "свои" выводы, как ты!

 Не все это я сама придумала, про лунатика мне брат сказал, а ему еще кто-то. 
Я уверена, что ты тоже мог бы что-то вспомнить. А вообще мне жаль, что я не могу перевести все это на английский, чтобы посмотреть на реакцию людей из разных стран. Думаю, дети в разных странах верят в разные вещи, и заблуждения и заботы у них должны быть разные. Хотелось бы сравнить!   ::  
PS. Может кто-нибудь, кто хорошо знает английский, переведет хотя бы несколько штук?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну, некоторые очень простые: 
А еще при просмотре фильмов про ковбоев и индейцев (или про нашу гражданскую войну) вопросом "А где немцы?". 
While I was watching films about cowboys and Indians (or about the Russian revolution), I was always wondering: "where are the Germans?" 
А когда я была постарше, лет 6-7, меня очень долго, полгода или год, волновал вопрос, есть ли голуби за границей. Взрослые говорили, что есть, но я не верила, и пыталась найти документальные доказательства. В конце концов мне попалась маленькая фотка Трафальгарской площади с голубями. После этого меня стал мучать вопрос, есть ли за границей воробьи. 
When I was 6-7 years old, for a long time a question kept tormenting me: are there pigeons in other countries? The grown-ups said that there were, but I didn't believe them and tried to find some hard evidence. In the end I found a small photograph of Trafalgar Square with pigeons on it. After that a different question kept tormenting me: are there sparrows in other countries?   ::  These are classics and should be writtend down and published!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ha-ha, thanks, *kalinka*.   ::   But I'm afraid nobody will understand what's funny about the first phrase. I think,  to understand it one should grow up in the USSR, where the only kind of action movie was a war film (mostly about WW II).   ::   
Here is another bunch of funny or weird beliefs of Soviet/Russian children: 
26. ...После просмотра фильма "Чародеи" хотел пройти сквозь стену. Хорошо, что не сильно разбежался.  
27. ...Когда было лет 5-6, я уже знал, что люди женятся. Примером семьи была мамина сестра с мужем. Их звали Валентин и Валентина. Так вот, я думал, что женятся люди только с одинаковыми именами. Думал - вот родители подставили, потому что я фиг найду девочку с таким же именем, как у меня - Нестор... 
28. ...а я был уверен что в холодильнике живет гномик который там свет включает...  
29. ...А я думал, что воробьи - это маленькие голуби. И удивлялся, когда видел воробьев одних - думал, наверное они гуляют так...  
30. ...был уверен, что письма которые мы писали Рейгану - он читает. Ух, помню написал я ему, типа за мир - но в очень вольном стиле.  
31. ...В первом классе сама по доброй воле учила стихи про Ленина, так как думала, что чем больше стихов выучишь, тем быстрее в октябрята примут.  
32. ...В детском саду бесила девочка, рисовавшая корабли с колёсами на длиииинных ногах. Типа, чтобы до дна доставали. Бесило ужасно. До сих пор не знаю что такое шагающий экскаватор. Неужто на двух ногах и шагает?  
33. ...В песне мушкетеров "Мерси Боку" вообще непонятно было. Мы с пацанами в садике решили что это "мясо в боку". Потому что у них же шпаги были, там, раны и проч.  
34. ...А я вот думал что когда тетя говорит что садится на диету, она залазит на крышу магазина "Диета" который недалеко от дома.Зимой ее было особенно жалко.  
35. ...слышал легенды про всякие слоновые жевачки, которые жуешь, а они становятся все больше и больше...  
36. ...в детском саде мне доказывали, что Гагарин полетел в космос, там он вышел из корабля, а веревка, которой он был привязан, порвалась и он разбился.  
37. ...Почему-то думал, что поговорка звучит "Терпение и труд все перетруД", не знаю почему. 
Говорили, что если буду плохо себя вести, то придет сантехник и заберет с собой в подвал, я их и так боялся, они все время ходили грязные, с ключами газовыми и пахли перегаром.  
38. ...я думал, что Афганистан - это что-то типа полигона небольшого, где сейчас войны устраивают.  
39. ...меня в детсаде один парень уверял, что все алюминий, никель, сталь и прочая - это всё железо. Но вот есть такой вид железа - называется металл, вот он ужасно прочный!  
40. ...думал что пьют, чтобы шататься. Когда умер Брежнев - что начнется война. Что классная профессия водитель автобуса, так интересно рулить что я и бесплатно рулил бы, а тут еще 300 руб платят за ничегонеделание. 
Что учителя дома в домашней одежде не ходят. В Америке нельзя пройти по улице без страха что тебя застрелят, кругом перестрелки и все бастуют. Может умереть кто угодно, кроме меня. От жаб - бородавки.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ha-ha, thanks, *kalinka*.    But I'm afraid nobody will understand what's funny about the first phrase. I think,  to understand it one should grow up in the USSR, where the only kind of action movie was a war film (mostly about WW II).    
> Here is another bunch of funny or weird beliefs of Soviet/Russian children:

 I think the phrase makes sense in itself, as Germans are also depicted as the "bad guys" in most war movies anywhere in the world (apart from maybe Germany  :: ).

----------


## Scorpio

> 26. ...После просмотра фильма "Чародеи" хотел пройти сквозь стену. Хорошо, что не сильно разбежался.

 Я даже боюсь представить, что думают современные детишки, смотрящие не "Чародеев", а фильмы про Гарри Поттера...  ::    

> 28. ...а я был уверен что в холодильнике живет гномик который там свет включает...

 Вот если б он(а) прочитал(а) "Гарантийных человечков" Успенского, все сомнения б вообще развеялись.  ::  Кстати, одна из любимых книг в детстве была...   

> 33. ...В песне мушкетеров "Мерси Боку" вообще непонятно было. Мы с пацанами в садике решили что это "мясо в боку". Потому что у них же шпаги были, там, раны и проч.

  ::     

> 38. ...я думал, что Афганистан - это что-то типа полигона небольшого, где сейчас войны устраивают.

 Увы, сейчас это звучит совсем не смешно.

----------


## Scorpio

> А я, не раз видев толстый сетевой кабель от плиты, который шёл за сервантом, и казалось, что идёт он прямо к телевизору, сделал вывод, что от телестудии отходят такие кабели к каждому телевизору, внутри кабеля одна за другой идут маленькие линзы, и трансляция из студии таким образом передаётся в телевизор.

 Так гордиться надо! Не всякий в детстве мог предвидеть современные оптоволоконные кабели.  ::    

> С однокласником в четвёртом классе уже планировали стащить несколько школьных огнетушителей и поотдирать нижние сегменты водосточных труб - ракету хотели строить. Я тогда стащил у брата гору радиодеталек и цветной проволоки, которую он собирал в мусорках на телефонных станциях.

 А у нас, помню, развлечение было: называлось "Взлет марсианского звездолета". Брались четыре (или даже больше) коробка спичек, и хитрым образом поджигались так, что все спички вспыхивали одновременно. Иногда получалось зрелищно. Впрочем, это уже не относится к детским заблуждениям, а скорее, к мелкому хулиганству.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Все, наверное, в детстве слышали, что если раздавать лягушку - пойдет дождь. =)
В детстве я знал только 2-х руководителей страны: Ленина и Брежнева; и был уверен, что нашей страной могут править только Ильичи. =)

----------


## Rtyom

Когда папа служил в армии, гордо думал, что у него прекрасная профессия, которая называется не иначе как «солдат». Это при том, что он дослужился до старшего прапорщика.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> 3. ...считал, что дублирование фильма = полная пересъемка с "нашими" актерами. (Иначе как объяснить соответствие между открыванием рта и вылетающими оттуда словами.)

 А я думала, что если в кино говорят "прошло 20 лет", то это и вправду снимали через 20 лет, чтобы актеры успели постареть.   

> 30. ...был уверен, что письма которые мы писали Рейгану - он читает. Ух, помню написал я ему, типа за мир - но в очень вольном стиле.

 Хе-хе, а я репетировала речь на случай, если случайно встречу  американского президента, несколько раз даже заставляла маму изображать Рейгана и убеждала ее, что надо разооружаться. Тренировалась, типа.  ::  Лет пять мне было.  
Про тесто-кишки слипнутся и иголку, доходящую до сердца меня тоже бабушка стращала. Еще у нее было две любимые страшилки - "завороткишок" и подавился-умер.  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> ну, некоторые очень простые: 
> А еще при просмотре фильмов про ковбоев и индейцев (или про нашу гражданскую войну) вопросом "А где немцы?". 
> While I was watching films about cowboys and Indians (or about the Russian revolution), I was always wondering: "where are the Germans?"

 For your information, Kalinka:
наша гражданская война = the Russian Civil War (not "the Russian revolution")  ::   
P.S. У меня голова решетом - не помню свои детские заблуждения  ::  
P.P.S. Не понимаю людей, которые морочат детям голову всякой ересью - иголкой в сердце, маньяками-соседями, злыми сантехниками и прочими непотребствами. Сомневаюсь, что подобное запугивание положительным образом влияет на психику.

----------


## Rtyom

> P.S. У меня голова решетом - не помню свои детские заблуждения

 +1. Помню, что было много, но вспомнил только одно.  ::    

> P.P.S. Не понимаю людей, которые морочат детям голову всякой ересью - иголкой в сердце, маньяками-соседями, злыми сантехниками и прочими непотребствами. Сомневаюсь, что подобное запугивание положительным образом влияет на психику.

 +1. Да уж, тут уже не смешно, дело криминалом попахивает.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> For your information, Kalinka:
> наша гражданская война = the Russian Civil War (not "the Russian revolution")

 Гм, есть разница? Потому что, если говоришь "Russian Civil War" в США, они ничего не поймут, а "Russian Revolution " - это ясное дело! Если нет особой разницы, лучше говорить то, что люди поймут!   ::     

> P.S. У меня голова решетом - не помню свои детские заблуждения

 +2 
наверно либо: 
1. Мужчины из природы не помнут хорошо со сравнением с женщинами.
2. Мужчины пьют больше чем женщины и портят память

----------


## Leof

> наверное либо: 
> 1. Мужчины от природы помнят хуже по сравнению с женщинами.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  For your information, Kalinka:
> наша гражданская война = the Russian Civil War (not "the Russian revolution")    Гм, есть разница? Потому что, если говоришь "Russian Civil War" в США, они ничего не поймут, а "Russian Revolution " - это ясное дело! Если нет особой разницы, лучше говорить то, что люди поймут!

 Разница есть. Правда, она, наверное не для всех очевидна. Революция случилась в один день 25 октября (по старому стилю) 1917 года, когда было свергнуто временное правительство и установилась власть большевиков. А вот после этого началась гражданская война (гражданская, потому что граждане одного государства воевали друг с другом) между большевиками и белым движением , хотевшим восстановить монархию в России. Гражданская война длилась с 1918 по 1922 год.

----------


## Vadim84

> Гм, есть разница?

 You bet!
Here are two extracts from Britannica Concise Encyclopedia: 
1) Russian Revolution of 1917 
Revolution that overthrew the imperial government and placed the Bolsheviks in power.  
2) Russian Civil War 
(1918–20) Conflict between the newly formed Bolshevik government and its Red Army against the anti-Bolshevik forces in Russia.    

> Потому что, если говоришь "Russian Civil War" в США, они ничего не поймут, а "Russian Revolution " - это ясное дело!

 Then let them study history!  ::  Let's enlighten the uneducated!  ::    

> 2. Мужчины пьют больше чем женщины и портят память

 I don't imbibe and neither does Rtyom, as far as I know.
I can't say anything about your drinking habits, though  ::

----------


## Leof

Дааа! В детском саду, помню, когда в компоте мне попадался инжир, я был уверен, что это лук (или по крайней мере репа), и из некоей гастрономической брезгливости уже не решался допивать этот компот. 
А ещё апендицит бывает от семечек с ошкурками.  
Я уже где-то упомянул, что в десятом классе один мой товарищ был уверен, что менингит залетает в ухо, а сопли - это отмершие клетки мозга.

----------


## Lampada

> ...бывает от семечек с ошкурками.  ...

   ::   Ошкурки?  Первый раз слышу.  Я знаю *лузга, лушпайки, шелуха*.  Ошкурки, наверное, "родственники" ошмёток.   ::  
В детстве я думала, что кетовая икра - это икра из китов.

----------


## Scorpio

Да, революция и гражданская война -- это совершенно разные вещи. Хоть вторая являлась, в некотором роде, следствием первой -- все-таки, война началась не сразу.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  ...бывает от семечек с ошкурками.  ...      Ошкурки?  Первый раз слышу.  Я знаю *лузга, лушпайки, шелуха*.  Ошкурки, наверное, "родственники" ошмёток.   
> В детстве я думала, что кетовая икра - это икра из китов.

 Ошкурки и лушпайки — это нечто новое для меня.

----------


## Leof

> Ошкурки?  Первый раз слышу.  Я знаю *лузга, лушпайки, шелуха*.  Ошкурки, наверное, "родственники" ошмёток.

 Хорошее слово! 
Ты когда в следующий раз будешь семечки грызть\щёлкать\лузгать, рассмотри внимательно шелуху. Ошкурки в ней сравнительно часто попадаются!  ::  
Про икру я думал то же, у меня даже старая жестяная баночка такая есть. Нарисован на ней вовсе не кит, что приводило меня в недоумение.   Говоря о семечках, вспомнил, с каким смаком советские мультипликаторы и киношники включали этот типично русский жест (заброс горсти в рот, насмешливый разговор, а потом - поворот головы и тпфу шелуху под заваленку) в свои картины. Очень характерный жест и времяпрепровождение в целом. Наравне с чаепитием за самоваром и гармонью. Семечки - неотъемлемая частичка России Гоголя, Кустодиева и русских сказок.

----------


## BappaBa

> P.P.S. Не понимаю людей, которые морочат детям голову всякой ересью - иголкой в сердце, маньяками-соседями, злыми сантехниками и прочими непотребствами. Сомневаюсь, что подобное запугивание положительным образом влияет на психику.

 А с другой стороны, детям рассказывают разные ути-пути про мишек, лисичек и т.п. А ведь вся эта живность самые страшные хищники. =)

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  P.P.S. Не понимаю людей, которые морочат детям голову всякой ересью - иголкой в сердце, маньяками-соседями, злыми сантехниками и прочими непотребствами. Сомневаюсь, что подобное запугивание положительным образом влияет на психику.   А с другой стороны, детям рассказывают разные ути-пути про мишек, лисичек и т.п. А ведь вся эта живность самые страшные хищники. =)

 Тоже верно  :: 
Но, мне кажется, уж лучше сказки, чем ужастики  ::  Не люблю ужастики. Ну их к черту  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Впечатлительным детям такого стараются не рассказывать, а невпечатлительные (или недоверчивые) на это не ведутся. По себе сужу.

----------


## kt_81

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Leof  ...бывает от семечек с ошкурками.  ...      Ошкурки?  Первый раз слышу.  Я знаю *лузга, лушпайки, шелуха*.  Ошкурки, наверное, "родственники" ошмёток.   
> В детстве я думала, что кетовая икра - это икра из китов.   Ошкурки и лушпайки — это нечто новое для меня.

 А ты с какова раёна в натуре? Семки есть?  ::   
Я тоже тольго "шелуху" знаю. И лузгать семечки, но не "лузгу".

----------


## Lampada

*Лузга* есть в Орфоргафическом словаре

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Leof  ...бывает от семечек с ошкурками.  ...      Ошкурки?  Первый раз слышу.  Я знаю *лузга, лушпайки, шелуха*.  Ошкурки, наверное, "родственники" ошмёток.   
> В детстве я думала, что кетовая икра - это икра из китов.   Ошкурки и лушпайки — это нечто новое для меня.   А ты с какова раёна в натуре? Семки есть?   
> Я тоже тольго "шелуху" знаю. И лузгать семечки, но не "лузгу".

 Тока деНги. Нада?   ::   :P

----------


## Оля

Я в детстве всё пыталась понять, как люди в самолет попадают - он же такой маленький (если смотреть на него с земли, когда он пролетает высоко в небе). 
Про то, как люди попадают в телевизор, я думала следующее: человек заходит _за_ телевизор, и его там начинают обматывать _плёнкой_, такой прозрачной, высотой в человеческий рост. И... дальше в моей фантазии был пробел. 
До недавнего времени я искренне верила, что во времена съемок фильма "Джентльмены удачи" у бандитов действительно был такой жаргон - скачок, _редиска_ и т.п.

----------


## Leof

> Про то, как люди попадают в телевизор,... человек заходит _за_ телевизор, и его там начинают обматывать _плёнкой_, такой прозрачной, высотой в человеческий рост. *И... дальше в моей фантазии был пробел.*

 Да? А для меня это был принцип построения ответа почти на всех устных экзаменах.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> До недавнего времени я искренне верила, что во времена съемок фильма "Джентльмены удачи" у бандитов действительно был такой жаргон - скачок, _редиска_ и т.п.

 а что? Разве не было такого жаргона? Знаю, что сейчас никто так не говорит, а может тогда? Нет?  ::

----------


## Lampada

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> До недавнего времени я искренне верила, что во времена съемок фильма "Джентльмены удачи" у бандитов действительно был такой жаргон - скачок, _редиска_ и т.п.

 а что? Разве не было такого жаргона? Знаю, что сейчас никто так не говорит, а может тогда? Нет?  :: [/quote:3ge5t256]
По-моему, с этого фильма пошло ласковое обзывание - "редиска".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Про то, как люди попадают в телевизор, я думала следующее: человек заходит _за_ телевизор, и его там начинают обматывать _плёнкой_, такой прозрачной, высотой в человеческий рост. И... дальше в моей фантазии был пробел. 
> До недавнего времени я искренне верила, что во времена съемок фильма "Джентльмены удачи" у бандитов действительно был такой жаргон - скачок, _редиска_ и т.п.

 *Оль*, пять баллов!   ::  А про телевизор просто жуть какая-то. Как ты до такого додумалась? 
Еще вспомнила прикол. Я думала, что в начале ХХ века все люди на самом деле очень-очень быстро двигались, лопотали и бегали (толпами), как показывали в кинохронике. И всегда удивлялась, почему и до них, и после них люди были нормальные. 
В общем, загадка эволюции (правда, была у меня запасная версия - все они были роботами).   ::

----------


## Оля

> А про телевизор просто жуть какая-то. Как ты до такого додумалась?

 Ну потому что мне говорили, что людей снимают _на плёнку_. Я же не знала, про какую такую плёнку речь. Представляла какую знала.   ::

----------


## Leof

Представляется, что Уэллс и другие фантасты черпали идеи для своих романов в детских представлениях об окружающем мире!

----------


## Leof

Когда я был совсем маленьким, я думал, что если нахмурю одну бровь, а вторую задеру, то тогда вид у меня будет суровый и очень взрослый!  ::   
А в метро я старался не держаться за поручни, так как думал, что все вокруг очень удивятся моей способности так стоять и не падать!  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

А когда я был маленьким, мне всегда казалось, что "прошлого" никогда не существовало. Его кто-то выдумал, а нас обманывает. Почему я так думал, я до сих пор не знаю. Но иногда это ощущение возвращается ко мне.  :: ))

----------


## Оля

> А в метро я старался не держаться за поручни, так как думал, что все вокруг очень удивятся моей способности так стоять и не падать!

 Узнаю себя...   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А в метро я старался не держаться за поручни, так как думал, что все вокруг очень удивятся моей способности так стоять и не падать!

 Я при этом еще иногда хмурила брови и героически смотрела вдаль (мне нравился в то время "Морской волк" Дж. Лондона). Тоже казалось, что все вокруг должны попадать от удивления и восхищения.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Leof  А в метро я старался не держаться за поручни, так как думал, что все вокруг очень удивятся моей способности так стоять и не падать!    Узнаю себя...

   ::  Я делала то же самое в трамвае. Может, мы все дальние родственники?  ::

----------


## Leof

::  Эх, люблю я это место! 
Ну ясно теперь, раз уж девч*o*нки могли ни за что не держаться, да ещё и вдаль смотреть, то в мальчишках-то вообще ничего особенного не видели. 
А ещё лет до пяти я любил наступать или не наступать на трещины в асфальте. Кажется, где-то мы уже вспоминали об этом тоже.  *edited: чорти што с этими ошибками! Оль, спасибо!* * спсб Zaya*

----------


## Оля

> девч*о*нки

----------


## Vadim84

> edited: черт-те что с этими ошибками!

 Угодил в точку!

----------


## Leof

Это уже было сказано нарочно.  ::  
Когда я был маленьким, я в Деда Мороза не очень-то верил.
Но однажды, когда напрочь отказывался тепло одеваться, чтобы идти на улицу, мама позвонила...ему "на службу", и уже начала ждать, когда "там пошли Деда к телефону звать". Я не выдержал, когда мама сказала в трубку (очень выразительно): "Алло, Дед Мороз? Да, это Лёвина мама звонит...". Ужас!  ::   ::

----------


## Bisquit

А меня в детстве бабаем пугали.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ...Я не выдержал, когда мама сказала в трубку (очень выразительно): "Алло, Дед Мороз? Да, это Лёвина мама звонит...". Ужас!

 Cу-у-пе-ер!  ::  Представляю эту картину.
Я тоже не очень-то верила в Деда Мороза. Знала точно, что это все переодетые люди.
Один раз в четыре года на стандартный вопрос заказанного Деда Мороза: "Машенька, ты узнаешь, кто я такой?" я пристально его разглядывала с минуту, пытаясь заглянуть под ватную бороду, а потом неуверенно ответила: "Что-то я вас не припоминаю..." Родители по полу валялись от смеха.  ::  
Но определенная доля детской наивности присутствовала. Я думала, что подарки, которые раздаются "дедморозами" из мешков (а в Москве в то время это делали прямо на улице, акция, что ли какая-то была?  :: ) , они покупают на свои деньги, потому что любят детей.  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

> А меня в детстве бабаем пугали.

 а меня бабайкой  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Я в детстве больше всего боялся водяного. =) Помните старый фильм, где мальчик с солдатом-барабанщиком попадают под воду? Кажется, "Марья искусница".

----------


## Leof

Ах, это была моя любимая пластинка! Да и фильм, чего говорить, славный!

----------


## Indra

> Один раз в четыре года на стандартный вопрос заказанного Деда Мороза: "Машенька, ты узнаешь, кто я такой?" я пристально его разглядывала с минуту, пытаясь заглянуть под ватную бороду, а потом неуверенно ответила: "Что-то я вас не припоминаю..." Родители по полу валялись от смеха.

 Какой интеллигентный ребенок   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Вообще существовала такая глупость, как жаловаться Деду Морозу и запугивание тем, что он ничего не подарит за плохое поведение. 
Какая-то непоследовательность в образе получается. 
Хотя дети всему верят.   ::   У меня никогда не было сомнения в том, что родители во всём правы, и из-за этого часто попадал впросак. 
До сих пор помню, как из-за невинного проступка сказали, что отдадут «вон этой тёте, будешь с ней жить, а мы уйдём». Реально так разворачиваются и уходят. А дело было даже не у нас в стране, а в Грузии, на летнем отдыхе. Хотел было побежать за нмии, так это самая тётя обрадованно хватает совими лапищами и смеясь начинает жулькать и не пускать, приговаривая чего-то о том, как славно мы заживём. Сколько было крику и слёз — это просто ужас.   ::  В конце концов вырваться удалось, побежал за родителями, но их и след простыл. Хорошо, что моя сестра неподалёку гуляла, успокоила.   ::

----------


## Leof

> ...

 Это да!  ::   ::   
Нет, Дед Мороз не настоящий - это точно. У меня один раз был беззубый, и тулупчик на ём висел, как на пугале, а у снегурки глаза по тогдашней моде так жирно подведены, что ясно, почему он Мороза так разило спиртным - то ж для храбрости!  Правда, я сам уже, уже про это рассказывал, правда, как-то работал Дедом Морозом, труд это неблагодарный! То был мой самый дурацкий и самый роковой Новый Год. 
Тёма, это просто ужас!
Нас мама грозилась отдать в интернат! Помню, у меня волосы дыбом вставали, когда такое звучало! 
То ли дело в Германии - там у них для плохих детей чёртик вместе с Николаем ходит и угольки даёт, а хорошим Николай сладости  и монетки. Ну, по крайней мере, так раньше водилось. Всё по-честному. Уголёк это всё же больше, чем ничего.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Правда, я сам уже, уже про это рассказывал, правда, как-то работал Дедом Морозом, труд это неблагодарный! То был мой самый дурацкий и самый роковой Новый Год.

 А вот с этого места красочным языком пожалуйте поподробней.   ::

----------


## Leof

Ну, всё рассказывать не стану, но скажу вот что. 
В одной квартире (просто из сатир Аркадия Райкина!) был мальчик лет пяти. Ему подарили машину, трансформер, динозавра и бог знает каких ещё редких вещей. 
Недолго повертев подарки в руках, мальчик сосроил жуткую гримассу, после чего динозавр полетел в сторону его маленькой кузины (на которую ни родители, ни тётя с дядей мальчика не обращали особого внимания), коробка с транформером метко угодила дедушке по спине, что привело его в неописуемый восторг. Все шары были с криком разбросаны в стороны, мальчик брыкался и ревел. При этом все смострели на него умасленными глазами, будто лучшего дитя им видеть не приходилось! 
Короче говоря, сцена была мерзкая с кучей подробностей! А самое главное, в этом дому нас обманули: после того, как перед нами закрыли дверь, мы поняли, что денег нам дали вдвое меньше, чем было оговорено. Всё как в старых советских фильмах - есть дети положительные (пионеры), а есть такие вот Вовочки или Валечки (или как их там ещё называют), и вся их семейка - это жлобы, и откормыши у них растут такие же препротивные! 
Зато в другом доме было всё совсем наоборот. Дом, с камином, с ёлкой, со всей семьёй, дети, наряженные - точно маленькие ангелы, и все вокруг и всё вокруг являет картину настоящего семейного торжества, тепла, любви и уюта. И до чего было мило смотреть на этих ребятишек! Тут вдруг голос с баса на фальцет сорвётся. тут бороду оттянут - а родители только подмигнут. В той семье мы отпоздравляли от души! 
Так несколько домов - непривычное и неприятное чувство, когда в одну ночь "заводишь", и тут же забываешь столько знакомств. У меня жуткая боязнь "сцены", а тут много раз подряд были "премьеры". Порой мы смотрелись замечательно, а порой просто жалко, и это грустно признать. Но тогда я должен был на это решиться ради другого человека. 
Но было очень холодно и снежно. В машине болтает, в костюме вспотел, весь исчесался, а девушки наши наоборот сильно тогда простудились. 
А кончилось всё у совершенно незнакомых людей в гостях. От усталости я отупел, хозяева были люди неприятные, весь их праздник выглядел сплошным зубоскальством.  
И это было не самое худшее, но о том я рассказывать не стану.

----------


## Оля

> До сих пор помню, как из-за невинного проступка сказали, что отдадут «вон этой тёте, будешь с ней жить, а мы уйдём». Реально так разворачиваются и уходят. А дело было даже не у нас в стране, а в Грузии, на летнем отдыхе. Хотел было побежать за нмии, так это самая тётя обрадованно хватает совими лапищами и смеясь начинает жулькать и не пускать, приговаривая чего-то о том, как славно мы заживём. Сколько было крику и слёз — это просто ужас.

 Ну и зачем, спрашивается, так травмировать психику ребенку?

----------


## Rtyom

> Ну, всё рассказывать не стану, но скажу вот что...

 Спасибо за поведанное. Да уж... Жизнь есть жесть. Надеюсь, ты вынес много полезного из этого.   

> Ну и зачем, спрашивается, так травмировать психику ребенку?

 Точно. Незачем. Никогда, никогда так не буду поступать с детьми.  P.S. Теперь я травмированный. Сами видите последствия.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> 22. ...Долгое время думал, что Долина в песне "Льдинка" несет ее в какие-то кусты - "Я возьму тебя в ладони, Понесу к своим кустам..." (На самом деле "Поднесу к своим устам..")

 Есть такая песня:  _В далекий край товарищ улетает,
Родные ветры вслед за ним летят.
Любимый город в синей дымке тает,
Знакомый дом,зеленый сад и нежный взгляд._ 
Моя мама, когда была маленькой, долго пела "синий дым Китая" вместо "синей дымке тает"...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> P.S. Теперь я травмированный. Сами видите последствия.

 Да вроде ничего.   ::   ::  
А в твоей истории меня поразила тетка. Актриса, блин, доморощенная. Подыграть решила, понимаешь.  ::   
Меня регулярно отдавали милиционерам (в том числе и в чужих городах). Но милиционеров я не боялась, так что обычно это превращалось в театр одного актера (моей мамы), а мы с милиционером стояли с тоской во взоре и ждали, когда все это кончится. 
Зато меня реально прошибало, когда меня грозились отдать в детский дом, и еще заставляли писать заявление под диктовку: "Прошу принять меня в детский дом...", бла-бла-бла, адрес, подпись. И обещали отослать сие послание по назначению, если не исправлюсь.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Зато меня реально прошибало, когда меня грозились отдать в детский дом, и еще заставляли писать заявление под диктовку: "Прошу принять меня в детский дом...", бла-бла-бла, адрес, подпись.

 Форменное издевательство взрослых над ребенком. Родители, назвается...
Меня вообще заставляли писать что-то типа "даю торжественное обещание не грубить", "обязуюсь получать только пятерки" или что-то в этом роде, точно уже не помню... Все это писалось с глотанием слез и чувством глубочайшего унижения. Сейчас бы меня туда, на место этого ребенка, которым я была. Морду бы набила, не задумываясь.

----------


## Юрка

> Форменное издевательство взрослых над ребенком. Родители, назвается...

 А с другой стороны, над как же над ним пока он маленький не поиздеваться, над ребёночком-то?..  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

а давайте не будем торжественно осуждать чьих-то родителей или своих, а взглянем на себя самих. 
Если у кого-то есть дети, и может сказать ,что он никогда не обидел своего ребенка словом либо делом, то конечно можно сразу ему памятник ставить, такому родителю. Но вот мне есть, о чем вспомнить и есть о чем промолчать бы стоило.
В общем, киньте камень кто не грешен.

----------


## Оля

> Если у кого-то есть дети, и может сказать ,что он никогда не обидел своего ребенка словом либо делом, то конечно можно сразу ему памятник ставить, такому родителю.

 Обидеть и издеваться - это разные вещи. Меня, может, друг обидел - книжку взял и не вернул, или не поздоровался со мной. Это разные вещи.
А рассуждать "все такие" - это уход от проблемы. 
И таких родителей я осуждать буду, и никто мне этого не запретит.

----------


## Mikhail_S

Вы не умеете прощать, Оля. Тем более, Вы не умеете контролировать себя. Точно также ,не умели контролировать себя и ваши родители, когда заставляли Вас писать что-то там, что Вас сильно унижало. Хотя, если вдуматься, они не заставляли Вас писать "Я плохая". Смысл был иной. Но это лишь Ваша сторона восприятия. 
Лично меня также пугали детдомом, милицией. Огребал подзатыльники и ремнем били. Но у меня не возникало чувства мести к моим родителям. Я их до сих пор очень люблю, потому что они тоже очень любят меня.
Особенно, я многое понял после армии. Там тоже били и я бил, получал прикладом душу, мыл сартир зубной щеткой, стоял по трое суток в карауле. Потом, сержантом, сам гонял слонов и т.д. Но к этому у меня свое отношение. Оно в корне отличается от мнения тех, кто этого всего боиться и не видел никогда. Потому даже спорить не стану на этот счет. 
Я знаю одно: Чувство собственного достоинства принижается тогда, когда ты сам уподобляешся обидчику. Никто не может принизить тебя, кроме тебя самого.  Достоинство невозможно выбить ни палками, ни табуретками, ни прикладом, ни подзатыльниками. Его можно растерять, только тогда, когда хочешь отомстить. 
Быть выше этого, переступать через месть - очень трудно. Многим невозможно.  
Причем, что интересно. Я никогда даже в руки не брал Библии, но точно знаю, что там все это написано.

----------


## Оля

> Вы не умеете прощать, Оля. Тем более, Вы не умеете контролировать себя.

 Знаете что, уважаемый, прежде чем делать обо мне какие-то выводы, познакомьтесь со мной в реале. Для начала хотя бы. Я о Вас ничего не знаю, и по одному только интернет-общению ничего определенного про Вас сказать не могу. Умею ли я прощать, и кого, и как - это тоже не Вам судить. Так же как и о том, были ли у меня родители вообще.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ребята, не ссорьтесь.  ::  
Меня тоже удивила Олина горячность, но мы ведь не знаем ситуации, наверное, у нее есть на то свои причины. К тому же все дети разные, одним все трын-трава, а других даже самая мелочь может глубоко ранить. 
Но все же давайте помнить, что (почти) всех нас в детстве родители не только наказывали, но и баловали. Было и хорошее, и плохое, такова жизнь, но родители все равно любят нас и остаются самыми близкими нам людьми.  
А чтобы разрядить обстановку, скоро выложу еще подборочку детских "заблуждений".

----------


## Leof

...а я от себя добавлю, что, так уж повелось, что родители были у всех. Причём, что совсем удивительно, у всех были отец и мать. А случaи самонарождения младенцев крайне редки, и последний из зафиксированных имел место две тысячи семь лет назад, если верить источникам. 
Сейчас за разговором о времени вспомнил, что впервые я узнал что означают цифры 1,9,8,9 в свои пять лет, а до того какой теперь год для меня не имело никакого значения. А шде право, где лево я узнал на своём самом первом уроке по фортепиано.

----------


## Mikhail_S

*Оля* Да собственно, я Вам оценок не давал. Я просто обратил свое внимание на вашу позицию. Это позиция меня возмутила, как отца (не вашего конечно... у меня свой ребенок есть).  
Но все равно, здесь Вы абсолютно правы. Сказано мной было несколько откровенно. Извените если что не так.

----------


## Leof

эй, _вы_, хватит _вам_ _вы_кать, _вы_киньте-ка это из голо_вы_!

----------

